# Introducing Japanese Knife Society



## JBroida

For quite some time now, we have been working in the background to try to make some educational knife skills videos for people trying to learn how to use Japanese knives. We have teamed up with Tatsuya Aoki and Mitsunori Ueda to produce these videos and finally have a few that are ready for you. We will be adding in English notes or voiceovers to these videos as they are produced to make the skill sets more accessible to you.

If you have questions about specific knives, techniques, skills, etc., please dont hesitate to ask. We will do our best to respond to these requests with videos and/or detailed explanations.

Anyways, without any further delay, allow me to introduce Japanese Knife Society.

www.JapaneseKnifeSociety.com

http://www.facebook.com/JapaneseKnifeSociety

http://www.youtube.com/user/japaneseknifesociety

Japanese Knife Society Mission

Can you use Japanese knives? 
Japanese knives, or Wa-bocho, have been increasing in popularity over the past few years. Wa-bocho are some of the sharpest knives in the world, however, there are so few professional chefs outside of Japan that understand the knives potential and how to properly use them.

Japanese Knife Society (JKS) is an educationally oriented society. Working through the skill and experience of Chef Mitsunori Ueda, JKS aims to teach people about the different styles of Wa-bocho, how to use them, how to care for them, and what makes them special.

JKS hopes to positively contribute to the education of aspiring chefs, experienced chefs, and interested home cooks alike, through educational literature, pictures, blogs, videos, and events. Through JKS gears its educational material towards working chefs, it will be assessable to anyone with an interest in learning about Wa-bocho.


And now some videos:

First up, Ueda-san demonstrates how to break down Fugu (the type of fugu in this video is torafugu):
[video=youtube;JmCzfeiqjj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmCzfeiqjj4[/video]

Here, Ueda-san shows how to use a Kamagata usuba to cut long onions (and chives for that matter):
[video=youtube;HaEYZZapaTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaEYZZapaTs[/video]

And, in this last video, Ueda-san covers some of the basics of katsuramuki, using a cucumber and yanagiba (he used a yanagiba despite the fact that the proper knife is an usuba or kamagata usuba... he explained that often times sushi chefs do this as a matter of convenience and he was just concerned with demonstrating the proper techniques here... he will do another video covering the same with an usuba):
[video=youtube;AEjt3608-pM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEjt3608-pM[/video]


----------



## Eamon Burke

This is very exciting!


----------



## obtuse

Thank you!


----------



## MadMel

Great!!


----------



## Darkhoek

These videos are highly educational. I'll have Fugu for dinner tonight! 

DarKHOeK


----------



## JBroida

some people have asked about the fugu video... the fish is still moving after the first cut. But what you dont see is that the fish's spine has been severed and the fish is long since dead. The movements are all post mortum nerve twitches.

When he pulls the fish out of the tank, he severs the connection between the spine and the brain with his knife and also opens up the major arteries... the fish's heart continues to pump, helping to remove all of the blood from the body (the blood should not be eaten). Once all of that is done, then the fish is cut up (thats where this video begins).


----------



## markk

these are great, thanks for setting this up


----------



## Citizen Snips

this is a great idea and will prove to be invaluable for those looking to learn more about japanese cutlery techniques

GREAT STUFF!!!


----------



## heirkb

This is really cool. Thanks for making the videos.


----------



## wenus2

super awesome


----------



## bishamon

Ya, I've seen fugu done up in a couple videos and once IRL. It's a super involved process, but I guess that's why you have to be certified.


----------



## JBroida

Newest video... Katsuramuki with Carrots (also, Yokoken and Tateken cuts)
[video=youtube;2MT7PRopK08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MT7PRopK08[/video]

This time, he uses the proper knife for katsuramuki... a kamagata usuba or usuba.


----------



## heirkb

Nice. Thank you for posting, Jon. And thanks to Ueda san and the person filming for making the video.


----------



## obtuse

That is a skill I want to learn


----------



## JBroida

New Video... The movement of Yanagiba- Hirazukiri... hope you like it:
[video=youtube;CKnhOGc68YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=CKnhOGc68YY[/video]


----------



## SpikeC

Excellent piece of instruction Jon! What was he cutting?


----------



## JBroida

konnyaku... if you read the entire video description (on youtube), i have english in there too


----------



## tk59

I am really enjoying these videos! I need to get myself a nice yanagiba...


----------



## heirkb

Thanks for another great video. Good to know about the konnyaku, too.

Does Ueda san prefer the Suisin Inox Honyaki knives for a particular reason?


----------



## JBroida

yes... he likes them because of how easy they are to touch up, how they dont react with acidic foods, the added toughness they have, and the kind of edge feel they give. I know there are many "traditional" japanese chefs who would not do this, but I've stood next to Ueda-san and tested out a bunch of different knives/steels and i understand why he picks what he picks. It doesnt mean that they would be his choice for everything, as he also has a number of white and blue steel knives as well as ginsanko.

Also, we are working with Tatsuya-san from suisin on this project, so chances are we will use suisin knives in every video... though not always INOX honyaki... maybe densho will make an appearance soon


----------



## Eamon Burke

Another good one. Though I do feel that using a yanagiba in this manner is a lot more intuitive and natural than the previous videos.


----------



## JBroida

i think the only other video with a yanagiba is the katsuramuki one, right? I told him that it would cause confusion, but he insisted that many sushi chefs do this out of convenience, so we should show it.

Anyways, we really tried to highlight some of the parts of this particular cut that many people miss... hopefully it came across in the video.

I'm curious if you guys are trying these techniques at home/work? If so, how are they working out for you? Better or worse? Let me know if you are running into problems or if you have technical questions.


----------



## Eamon Burke

I meant that doing this with a yanagiba is more intuitive than katsuramuki in general, or the nuanced negi cut, because the specific use and tailored design of the yanagiba lends itself to this naturally.

I do exactly this stuff, both at work and home. When I was working sushi, I always did katsuramuki with my yanagiba. I never owned an usuba. Still don't...yet.


----------



## UglyJoe

I'm slowly learning katsuramuki... not easy with a yanagi.


----------



## heirkb

Thanks for the reply, Jon. I guess I'd have to learn to work with single beveled knives and try a few out to better understand that perspective. Hopefully I can start when I visit LA in the winter...


----------



## The hekler

I think this video is the best yet, it's great how you incorporated so many different camera angles, it really helps give me an idea of how to mimic his movements. Thank you and please keep the videos coming.


----------



## Beau Nidle

Fascinating, thanks for the videos Jon! it's good to see stuff that we read about actually being demonstrated so completely.


----------



## Sarge

Yeah the videos are great and I practice all the things I see at work. I thought it was interesting the slight forward movement at the end of the cut very helpful. My cutting whether with single bevel or gyuto has really improved from watching these keep up the good work both of you.


----------



## JBroida

technically there are 4 of us involved  but thanks (on behalf of all of us)... glad the videos are proving to be helpful


----------



## JBroida

Today i got some notes from Ueda-san and Tatsuya-san about some things that needed to be highlighted in the video, so i added in some text this morning. If you havent watched this today, check it out again to catch the new points.


----------



## JBroida

New video from JKI- Saba no Sanmai Oroshi

This was just uploaded, but we will be working on the English later today

Please let us know if you have any questions.

[video=youtube;NrBjgFfeo4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NrBjgFfeo4A[/video]


----------



## Andrew H

JBroida said:


> New video from JKI- Saba no Sanmai Oroshi
> 
> This was just uploaded, but we will be working on the English later today
> 
> Please let us know if you have any questions.
> 
> [video=youtube;NrBjgFfeo4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NrBjgFfeo4A[/video]



Great video, very nice use of the toothbrush.


----------



## JBroida

i always keep one in my kit


----------



## schanop

Cool!!


----------



## JBroida

English notes are up... there may be some changes while we discuss this with Ueda-san


----------



## bieniek

shite, i just realized how badly in need of deba I am!!...


----------



## JBroida

there was a problem with how some of the text showed up, so i just fixed that too...

anyone try this out for themselves yet?


----------



## bieniek

Just with yanagi, as I dont see the point of owning any vegetable single bevel. 

I tried with carrot for A it being more difficult than cucumber and B for lack of cucumbers. 
Definitely to do it like Mr Ueda takes loads of practice, but I love how slow and particular he is. Just very nice to watch


----------



## JBroida

he goes slow for the videos... i promise he works much faster in real life 

looks like your tried yoko-ken... is that right?


----------



## Eamon Burke

:jawdrop:
What a beast! That guy is amazing.

For those who haven't tried, I promise that slashing thing on the spine where he pops through all the rib bones, takes the fish off the bones, and doesn't scratch the meat is not remotely as easy as he makes it look.


----------



## JBroida

actually, its not that bad... its just an angle and wrist issue

here's one i did way out of practice:

[video=youtube;ZsuAmTq9WAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsuAmTq9WAw[/video]


----------



## Eamon Burke

I dunno man, maybe because I never did it with a Deba. But that was something I never got great at. Sadly, 95% of sushi in Texas is rolling rolling rolling...cutting fish takes up like 5-8 hours out of the week for everyone put together at the bar I worked at(excluding tuna, of course, which comes in loins anyways).


----------



## bieniek

Nope. Something called tateken. The carrot would stay dead straight, without will to roll 

Liked the feeling fo cutting it with yanagiba, plenty of sharpness available and thickness of slice just up to your will

I meant it takes considerable time practicing and learning, not mentioning the chance of mistake under pressure, youve seen any chef with only half a thumb? 
No wonder they start with washing rice for 5 years 

Would he use bigger sized deba for bigger fish, like 20KG? or more?


----------



## JBroida

bieniek said:


> Nope. Something called tateken. The carrot would stay dead straight, without will to roll
> 
> Liked the feeling fo cutting it with yanagiba, plenty of sharpness available and thickness of slice just up to your will
> 
> I meant it takes considerable time practicing and learning, not mentioning the chance of mistake under pressure, youve seen any chef with only half a thumb?
> No wonder they start with washing rice for 5 years
> 
> Would he use bigger sized deba for bigger fish, like 20KG? or more?



usually his 180mm and 210mm get the most workout... from time to time he has a 240mm mioroshi he uses too. Though the last time we used that one was when he was showing me how to split fugu skin into layers.


----------



## bieniek

So which would be better, 21 mioroshi or 21 deba? Strictly to break down fish?


----------



## JBroida

deba

remember, mioroshi is a combo of yanagiba and deba. Works for both, but not as good as either.


----------



## Peco

I need a deba!


----------



## schanop

Chef Ueda is so cool http://youtu.be/Ox2wgKuV_X0 :hungry:

We can now see a bit more of his workspace, yay! And hirame is on the board today.


----------



## Justin0505

Best. 
Video. 
Series. 
EVER! 

It makes me want to quit my job, sell everything I own (except knives) and go spend 5 years washing rice.


----------



## JBroida

Yup... next video is Hirame no Gomai Oroshi (5 piece cutting of Fluke)... I'm going to try to get the english done for it today.

[video=youtube;Ox2wgKuV_X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox2wgKuV_X0[/video]


----------



## bieniek

The video with blowfish is better... Can see just so much care about the fish there, if you could say that...


----------



## Justin0505

bieniek said:


> The video with blowfish is better... Can see just so much care about the fish there, if you could say that...



The Fugu vid is very dramatic and more exotic in the way that it's broken down. I was particularly awed at how flawless and quickly he removed the skin. 

However, Fluke is one of my favorite things to eat and I really enjoyed seeing how gently he handled the very delicate fish. Even the way that he removed it from the net and then killed it seemed very careful and respectful, if not almost loving.
-and the finished filets are just flawless: not so much as a fingerprint indent!


----------



## JBroida

i thought i would be able to get english done for this video today, but it may be tomorrow... sorry for the delay


----------



## ecchef

Justin0505 said:


> The Fugu vid is very dramatic and more exotic in the way that it's broken down. I was particularly awed at how flawless and quickly he removed the skin.
> 
> However, Fluke is one of my favorite things to eat and I really enjoyed seeing how gently he handled the very delicate fish. Even the way that he removed it from the net and then killed it seemed very careful and respectful, if not almost loving.
> -and the finished filets are just flawless: not so much as a fingerprint indent!



The important part is the ike jime. Really make a difference in the final product.


----------



## Justin0505

ecchef said:


> The important part is the ike jime. Really make a difference in the final product.



I had heard of the of concept before, but never knew the name or had seem it done.
Here's an interesting article about gulf fishing practices and a slowly growing movement to produce better grade fish through the adoption of ike jime 
http://digitalissue.houstonpress.com/iphone/zoom.php?i=78228&pn=12#_m0


----------



## JBroida

English notes are up... hope you guys find this helpful:
[video=youtube;Ox2wgKuV_X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox2wgKuV_X0[/video]


----------



## schanop

Thank you berry much. Would a technique for Karei (facing right ones) be the same, but mirrored?


----------



## JBroida

New Video from JKS- Hirazukuri and Sushi Netagiri of Maguro with a Yanagiba

The english notes are up already, so we hope you enjoy it.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks.

The JKS Team

[video=youtube;iCz2RkmtWYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=iCz2RkmtWYM[/video]


----------



## JBroida

schanop said:


> Thank you berry much. Would a technique for Karei (facing right ones) be the same, but mirrored?



Karei is a different kind of fish (the skin is even different), but the technique is the same. Both Hirame and Karei can be either right or left facing. Its still always hara-sei-sei-hara... belly, spine, spine, belly.


----------



## heirkb

Jon, these videos are awesome. I can't wait till I get set up to try all these things out.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Ok now I'm hungry... thanks


----------



## slowtyper

bieniek said:


> The video with blowfish is better... Can see just so much care about the fish there, if you could say that...



What blowfish video? Is there a link?


----------



## slowtyper

I like the last video. One question about cutting fish for sushi as shown in the second part of the video...

Do you maintain the same angle for the entire cut? One chef explained to me that he cuts it in a slight curve so each piece is slightly curved. I guess you can imagine that he cuts the fish to match the curve of the back of the yanagiba. (I'm not saying thats the amount of curve he uses, just to show you what direction of curve I am talking about).


Just wondering is this common?


----------



## JBroida

The angle is maintained for the cut except at the end, where the angle is changed to create a nice edge


----------



## Mint427

Very nice knife skills on the chives and cucumber - I really liked the view of placement of the chef's hands and grip on the knife. Thanks, Jon!


----------



## stereo.pete

Jon,

Thanks again for sharing with us the knowledge of these videos. I've been watching them non-stop and it is quite amazing just how much finesse these guys have when it comes to filleting fish. They make it look so easy but I know from experience that it is not, just ask Scott after I "butchered" some salmon of his. I've also watched your sharpening single bevel video a few times as well, gearing myself up to sharpen my Yoshihiro.


----------

